# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  الكشف عن أسعار الجهاز اللوحي ZTE V9A Light Tab 2

## mohamed73

الجهاز اللوحي ZTE Light Tab 2 وسيكون متوفر في بريطانيا الشهر القادم  أعلنت شركة ZTE عن الجهاز اللوحي V9A Light Tab 2 للسوق البريطاني أولاً ، والذي يتمتع بالمواصفات التالية: المعالج: 1.4 جيجا هرتز أحادي النواة الشاشة: 7 إنش بتقنية اللمس المزدوج النظام: أندرويد 2.3 الجهاز يدعم شبكات Wi-Fi السعر: 235 جنيه استرليني

----------


## khaledrepa

شكرا اخى محمد على الخبر.
شىء جميل دخول zte عالم الاندرويد

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك
اخى محمد

----------

